# problema racial



## bobkuspe

Bem, amigos, mudando de tema, eis um tema interessante. Aceito discuti-lo em off, no bom sentido.

Poderia alguém ajudar-me em minha traduçäo?

O *problema racial* no Brasil envolve näo apenas racismo entre os blancos e os negros ou os negros e os brancos, pero também entre os brancos e os asiáticos; entre os brancos e os filhos de brancos com asiáticos; aqueles nascidos no sudeste e os nordestinos; os gauchos e os paulistas; os paulistas e os cariocas, etc. 

The *racial problem* in Brazil doesn´t only involves the racism between whites and the black or the black and the whites, but also the whites and the Asians; the whites and the children of whites with Asians; those of the southweast and the northweast; the gauchos and the paulistas; the paulistas and the cariocas and so on.

Desde já, agradeço

Bob


----------



## Dom Casmurro

"_Coloured_" para traduzir "negros"? Não diga isso. Parece linguagem dos anos 50, quando os jornais americanos, ao referir-se à discriminação racial, usavam o "eufemismo" _coloured _para falar dos negros. Por outro lado, _coloured_ ainda é usado na África do Sul, sem conotação racista, para designar os mestiços (brancos com negros), caracteristicamente os que povoam a província do Cabo. Para traduzir "negros", prefira simplesmente _blacks_.


----------



## bobkuspe

Sinto muito. Pensei que em inglês era uso corrente.

Bob


----------



## Dom Casmurro

_Coloured_, na linguagem típica dos anos 50, tinha a mesma força semântica da expressão "_de cor_" ("pessoa de cor"), comum no Brasil muitos anos atrás.


----------



## bobkuspe

Estou perguntando isto, pois terei que fazer uma pesquisa sobre o assunto... No Brasil o racismo náo é só de "cor", é de branco contra branco também, embora há gente melhor entendida no assunto do que eu (o termo certo náo seria racismo, talvez discriminaçáo, preconceito ou intolerância), mas já vi coisas neste Brasil e, também, aqui fora do tipo "AQUI ES ESPAÑA".  


Bob


----------



## almufadado

About coloured ... In Startrek Entreprise one alien blue guy refers to the white human as "pink skin". *So we are all 'coloured' now, dam !*


----------



## bobkuspe

Näo sei como o moderador ainda näo deletou estes posts. A pergunta é sobre se a traduçäo estä correta.

Bob


----------



## coolbrowne

bobkuspe said:


> *Racial problems *in Brazil involve *not only* the racism between whites *against* the black*s* or the black*s* *against* the whites, but also the whites and the Asians; the whites *against* the children of whites *and* Asians; those of the southweast *against those of* the northweast; the gauchos and the paulistas; the paulistas and the cariocas*,* and so on.


----------



## bobkuspe

É nestes termos que começará meu texto. 

Valeu *coolbrownie*!

Bob


----------



## Dom Casmurro

Duas correções adicionais: em vez de _southweast_, *Southeast*; em vez de _northweast_, *Northeast*.


----------



## bobkuspe

Dom Casmurro, para que possas fazer uma idéia, falastes comigo ontem. Fostes dormir. Acordastes e eu ainda näo dormi!

Isto näo é para jsutificar o erro. Trabalho diariamente com 3 língua e sem nenhuim dicionários. Náo olhos os d. online.

Um abraço

Bob


----------



## Denis555

bobkuspe said:


> Dom Casmurro, para que possas fazer uma idéia, falastes comigo ontem. Fostes dormir. Acordastes e eu ainda não dormi!
> 
> Isto não é para justificar o erro. Trabalho diariamente com 3 línguas e sem nenhum dicionário. Não olhos os d. online.
> 
> Um abraço
> 
> Bob


 
Bob, você deve estar um pouco cansado.  Por isso fiz umas correçõezinhas.


----------



## bobkuspe

Denis,

O acento til näo existe no meu teclado (espanhol). Näo imaginas o trabalho que passo para escrever um texto em português.

Valeu!

Bob


----------



## almufadado

Dom Casmurro said:


> Duas correções adicionais: em vez de _southweast_, *Southeast*; em vez de _northweast_, *Northeast*.


Confusão com  Southwest and Northwest.


----------



## cuchuflete

O *problema racial* no Brasil envolve näo apenas racismo entre os blancos e os negros ou os negros e os brancos, pero também entre os brancos e os asiáticos; entre os brancos e os filhos de brancos com asiáticos; aqueles nascidos no sudeste e os nordestinos; os gauchos e os paulistas; os paulistas e os cariocas, etc. 

The *racial problem* in Brazil involves not only racism between whites and blacks, but also _[discrimination] _between whites and Asians, between whites and children of whites and Asians, _[among] _those born in the Southeast and Northeast, gauchos and paulistas, paulistas and cariocas, and so on.

As has been suggested earlier, this does not read like a description of racism alone; it includes other forms of intolerance and discrimination and prejudice.  Thus, to begin with "O problema racial/the racial problem" is misleading.  You may wish to seek a broader title that includes various forms of social prejudice.


----------



## bobkuspe

Tens razäo. este fim de semana vou tentar dar uma *guaribada* na introduçäo e no contexto geral. Acho que o título, no sentido a que te referes, poderia ser algo semelhante a "relaçöes/interferências/conflitos/ sociais".


Certamente há muitas diferenças RELACIONADAS AO *PROBLEMA RACIAL (para näo fugir ao tema do thread)*_,_ entre viver nos EUA, UK, Espanha/Portugal, outros países da Europa, Asia, Australia e Africa. 

Nos cursos de línguas no Brasil - nunca frequentei um -, mas imagino que o tópico principal seja a língua e aquelas "trivialidades" que todos conhecem. Nunca o "problema racial", que como cuchuflete sabiamente disse, na verdade vai muito além da "raça", em si. E como!

Tenham um bom dia!

Bob


----------



## olivinha

bobkuspe said:


> O acento til näo existe no meu teclado (espanhol).


(Abro um pequeno paréntese nesta tão interessante discussão: Bob o til no teclado espanhol está em alt gr + 4 + vogal; só funciona para _a_ e _o_, que são as que necessitas.)


----------



## bobkuspe

Obrigado, *Olivinha*. Funciona mesmo!

BõB


----------

